# Pc selbst zusammenstellen paar Fragen



## Sky117 (18. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen,
und zwar geht es um folgendes ich muss mein PC nach und nach aufrüsten und da gehts schon los, inwiefern müssen die Komponenten an einadner abgestimmt werden, was muss ich da beachten, Hersteller etc...? Grade beim Arbeitsspeiche hab ich mal gelesen das wenn man die 1333 hat die nur halb so wirklsam wären vll habt ihr ja nen Link wo genau das beschriben wird denn im netz gibt es halt auch leider viele Meinungen.
Das Problem was ich habe ich spiele viel SWTOR kann aber keine 16er Raids laufen weil es nur am laggen ist denke das es vll an der Grafikkarte liegen könnte ich schicke euch mal nen DXDIAG mit. Vll könnt ihr mir en System empfehlen? Zusammenbauen ist kein Problem hab an meinem Rechner selber viel gemacht und denke es ist billiger als so en fertig System zu machen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mich aufklären, Preis denke so bis 1000€


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2013)

Vom Prinzip her hast Du nen "Mittelklasse-PC": die CPU ist ein 6Kerner von AMD, die aber von der Leistung her nicht besser als eine aktuelle 100€-CPU ist. Die Grafikkarte ist entweder eine AMD 7850 oder 7870, das seh ich im DX-Report nicht genau. Aber normalerweise reicht so was für online-Rollenspiel an sich aus, da diese Spiele auch für nicht so starke Systeme geeignet sein "wollen" - läuft es denn besser, wenn Du die Details runterstellst? Wenn ja, dann liegt es in der Tat eher an der Leistung des PCs. Oder spielst Du eh schon auf niedrigen Details?

Es kann halt auch sein, dass Deine Internetleitung ab ner bestimmen Mitspielerzahl an Datenfluss nicht mehr ganz reicht und es deswegen laggt. Oder dass nur ein Tool im Hintergrund stört, zB Virenscanner, oder auch nur ein Teamspeak-Tool - teste also auch mal ohne. Ganz tabu beim Onlinezocken sind ja sowieso nebenbei laufende Down/Uploads. Vlt musst Du aber ganz einfach nur mal Windows frisch neu installieren, und dann läuft es? Sind denn alle Deine Treiber aktuell, also Mainboard, Sound, Grafikkarte...? 


Wenn alles nix bringt: auf keinen Fall hast du wegen des RAMs Probleme, denn erstens sind 1333MHz für AMD genau richtig, und zweitens würdest selbst bei neuen Intel-CPUs, für die 1600MHz optimal ist, wegen der "nur" 1333MHz keinen Unterschied merken, das macht vlt 1-2% aus. Und genug RAM hast Du auch (8GB).

Was du dann machen könntest: schwer zu sagen, ob eher die CPU oder eher die Grafikkarte das entscheidende ist, aber wenn Du erst mal nur eine neue Grafikkarte kaufst, dann könnte das helfen - da wäre optimal eine AMD R9 280X, die ist grad neu raus, kostet ab ca 250€ und ist so stark wie eine Nvidia GTX 770, die nicht unter 320 Euro zu haben ist. Technisch ist die an sich "nur" eine AMD 7970-GHZ-Edition, aber auch die wäre noch teurer als die R9 280X, daher würd ich die auch nehmen. Das Netzteil dürfte auch reichen, wenn eine AMD 7800er damit lief. Aber vlt schau mal genau nach, was für eines Du hast. Wichtig: es sollte zwei PCIe-Stecker haben für die Grafikkarte, davon einer mit 8Pin (kann auch ein 6Pin mit 2 abtrennbaren weiteren Pins sein) und einer mit 6Pins.

Wenn das von der Leistung her noch nicht reicht, muss wohl ne neue CPU her - da gibt es bei AMD aber leider keine wirklich empfehlenswerte. Intel bietet da die besseren CPus, auch beim Strombedarf. In Deinem Fall könntest Du das RAM behalten, dann kommst Du mit ca 250€ aus: ein Intel i5-4570 und ein Mainboard um die 70-80€. 


Oder willst Du unbedingt nen "ganzen" neuen PC, wenn du eh schon was neu kaufst?


----------



## Sky117 (18. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
also Grafka ist ne 7870 am i-net liegt es nicht denn am laptop ahbe ich es mal ausprobiert da läufft alles flüssig, hab auch alles auf niedrig eingestellt das hilft absolut nix. kein unterschied zwischen max und min einstellungen. 

Win7 hab ich erst vor ein paar tagen neu aufgesetz hab auch kaum was auf der Platte, Treiber sind ALLE aktuell.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2013)

Was für nen Laptop hast Du denn?

Wenn die Einstellungen nix bringen, dann tipp ich doch eher auf die CPU, sofern nicht irgendwas sogar defekt ist - bei BF3 zB ist so eine CPU, wie Du sie hast, eine "Bremse" - das reicht zwar für ein flüssiges Spielen aus, aber je nach dem, was man selber für Ansprüche hat, ist es vlt doch nicht "flüssig". Hast Du denn mal gemessen, wie gut/schlecht es läuft? zB mit dem Tool Fraps, da kannst Du nach dem Start mal nachsehen. Per F11 startet das ne Aufzeichnung der FPS-Werte für eine bestimmte Zeit lang, die werden dann als Excel-Tabelle im Fraps-Ordner gespeichert. 

Hast Du denn auch andere Spiele zum testen?


----------



## Sky117 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hmm muss ich mal machen habe per Ts OVerwolf mal anzeige lassen da warens zwischen 15 und 30 FPS werde das aber mal aufzeichnen vll morgen. Habe auch andere Spiele, auch aktuelle Bf3, AC3, Tomb Rader usw da hab ich eigentlich sogut wie keijne Probleme gehabt auch bei der BF4 Beta nicht, kann ich denn feststellen ob die CPU defekt ist?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2013)

also, da gibt es sicher ein anderes Problem, wenn andere Spiele gut laufen - vor allem kann sicher nicht für so was wie SWTOR die CPU zu schwach sein, aber BF4 Beta macht Null Probleme. vlt wacht nur die CPU oder Grafikkarte nicht aus dem Stromsparmodus aus?

Lass mal beim Spielen das Tool MSI-Afterburner laufen, da sind rechts als Grafik so Kurven, die unter anderem auch den Takt der Grafikkarte anzeigen. Da kannst Du auch nach Spielende dann schauen, ob der Takt zwischendurch normal war. 

Für die CPU wüsst die da aber jetzt grad kein passendes Tool... CPU-Z zeigt immer den augenblicklichen Takt an, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es verlässlich ist, wenn man beim Spielen kurz zum Desktop gehen und bei dem Tool dann nachsehen würde.


----------



## Sky117 (18. Oktober 2013)

ja verstehs auchnet wenn die anderen spiele net solche probleme machen werd das tool morgen mal nebenbei laufen lassen dankeschonmal dafür wenns wirklich daran liegt wegem energiesparmodus wie kann ich den ändern?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2013)

Also, vlt schau mal bei Systemsteuerung, Hardware&Sound, Energieoptionen nach. Da alles auf "Höchstleistung" stellen.


----------



## Sky117 (19. Oktober 2013)

Also das hat leider nichts gebracht, wer morgen von meinem Mitbewohner mal seinen i7 prozessor ausbauen und bei mir reinklatschen wenns dann geht dann weis ich definitiv an was es liegt, glaub langsam au das es daran liegt wenn ich mein Laptop anschaue (Asus G73, i7 Prozessor, 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher, Nvidia GTX 460m) da läuft eben alles wunderbar flüssig


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2013)

Die CPU könnte wie gesagt der Schwachpunkt sein, aber nur 15FPS? Da stimmt was nicht. Vor allem weil ja wiederum ZB BF3 bei Dir problemlos geht. Ich nehme an, damit meinst Du auch den Multiplayer, oder? Denn grad BF3 gilt beim Multiplayer als eines der Games, wo noch am ehesten die CPU der Schwachpunkt ist, wenn man da eine hat wie Du.


ach ja:; nur die CPU kannst Du natürlich nicht bei Dir einbauen - dazu brauchst Du ein kompatibles Mainboard. Und wenn Du wiederum das Board wechselst, kann es Probleme geben, weil Dein Windows nicht drauf abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Sky117 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ja meinte den Multiplayer davon hmm dann wird es echt schwer rauszufidnen an was es denn liegen könnte


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Vlt gibt es für das Mainboard ja ein BIOSUpdate, und dann geht es?


----------



## Sky117 (24. Oktober 2013)

So ich habe mal das Programm Easytolz runtergeladen und bei SWTOR alle 6 Kerne ageschalten damit läuft es nicht perfekt aber es laggt merklich weniger, wenn wie im 16er Raid rumrennen, es haben aber einige Spieler das Problem mit dem AMD Prozesser seid dem Update 1.4 (sind jetzt bei 2.4.2)
Und Bios Update hab ich das aktuellste

Verstehe halt net warum es gerade da so rumspackt vorallem kurz läuft es laggfrei für ein paar Sekunden dann laggt es wieder usw...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2013)

tja, manchmal versauen ein Patch auch was ^^  vor allem sind die AMD 6Kerner nicht soooo weit verbreitet, vlt. wurde daher da nichts mehr groß versucht zu ändern...?


----------



## Sky117 (24. Oktober 2013)

hmm glaub hab ds Problem gefunden, meine 2 Arbeitsspeicherriegel sind glaub die billigsten, 2 x Kingston 4 gb 667MHZ
kann es denn daran liegen?


----------



## Sky117 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hier nochmal als Datei
kann es echt am Arbeitsspeicher liegen?


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

So nun ist es endgültig mein Prozessor ist abgeschmirt also kaputt. Bin num am überlegen zu nem i7 dann brauch ich aber ein neues Motherboard was gibt es da aktuelles für Gaming? Denn die PRozessoren von AMD scheinen ja nicht grad für Gaming ausgelegt zu sein


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Dazu passt ein Board für ca 70-80€ oder - falls Übertakten ein Thema ist - eher 130-150€. Welches Board Du genau nimmst, das hängt halt vom Übertakten ab und auch davon ab, wo Du kaufen möchtest ^^

ALs CPU wäre das ein Intel i7-4770 oder - falls Du übertakten willst - der 4770k. Und allgemein ist die Frage, ob es wirklich ein i7 sein muss. In Games ist ein i5-4570 (bzw. für OC ein 4670k) kaum langsamer - es KÖNNTE sein, dass vlt in nem Jahr der i7 seinen Vorteil ausspielt, nämlich dass er zu den 4 Kernen noch je einen "virtuellen" Kern hat, also quasi 8Kerner ist.


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

bringt übertakten denn etwas? hab mal gehört das dadurch die gefahr ebsteht das die hardware schenller kaputt ginge


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Die modernen Intel-CPUs mit dem "k" sind extra offiziell von Intel dafür gedacht, mit den passenden Boards übertaktet zu werden - das ist viel unkritischer als früher, da gibt es bei den Boards dann auch sehr simple Menüs und Voreinstellungen. Nur wenn man die Grenzen auslotet wird es kritisch, aber selbst da: man kann die Einstellungen sehr leicht zurücknehmen, sobald der PC abstürzt, und es gibt auch Schutzabsachaltungen für eine bestimmte Temperatur, bevor es kritisch wird. Dass eine moderne CPU wegen Übertaktung kaputtgeht, ist ganz ganz selten.

ABER ob es sich LOHNT ist wieder ne andere Frage. Die k-CPUs sind teurer als gleichgute ohne "k", UND man sollte nochmal ca 50€ mehr für das Board ausgeben.


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

was wäre das denn für ein board + i5 ohne übertaktung und eines + i5 mit?
sollte halt net ganz so alt sein dann kann ich mir mal ne preisliche vorstellung machen


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Was meinst Du mit "nicht ganz so alt" ? ^^  


Ohne Übertaktung zB ASRock H87 Pro4 (90-MXGPA0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI H87-G41 PC Mate (7850-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und ein i5-4570 (ca 165€) oder i7-4770 (255€)

Mit OC MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (7821-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder ASRock Z87 Extreme6 (90-MXGMK0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und ein i5.4670k (195€) oder i7-4770k (285€) 


Und fürs Übertakten vlt eher ein CPU-Kühler für ca 35-45€, ohne OC reicht einer für 25€ oder sogar der mitgelieferte, wenn die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

danke werd mir die mal anschauen


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

hmm laut dem vergleich hier scheint mir der i5 besser geeignet zu sein oder sehe ich das falsch?

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1061&page=7


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Oktober 2013)

Also der i7 ist schon bei den meisten Spielen einige FPS besser, oder? In Metro dafuer der i5. Sie nehmen sich offensichtlich nicht viel. Die Frage ist, ob sich die 100 Euro Aufpreis im Moment lohnen...


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

so dann nehme ich das msi board (MSI 7821-001R Z87-G45 Gaming Intel Z87 Mainboard Sockel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör*)

*und den i5 (http://www.amazon.de/Intel-4670K-Pr...UTF8&colid=1XZ0CYM777DXX&coliid=IT8C4QHVQTM14)

habe dazu noch arbeitsspeicher vin kingstone da und meine AMD 7870 Karte hofe das das so von der zusammenstellung passt


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Oktober 2013)

Warte nochmal auf Herbboy oder ander qualifizierte Member, sieht aber soweit ganz gut aus.
1600 Mhz Ram hast du genommen? 2x4GB?


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

okay danke


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Das passt. Optimal wäre RAM mit DDR3-1600, du hast DDR3-1333 (laut CPU-Z sind es 667, aber das ist der echte Takt: bei DDR verdoppelt sich der Takt, daher wird aus echten 667 dann eben 2x667 = 1333). Das ist aber kein Problem, da wirst Du nicht wirklich nen Unterschied merken. Was aber interessant wäre: was für RAM isses GENAU? Denn manche Riegel brauchen mehr als 1,5Volt, für die Intel wäre aber 1,5V anzuraten und nicht mehr.

Steht da vlt beim Starten von CPU ein Code bei "SPD" und dort dann "Part Number" ? Oder auch bei SPD ganz unten bei "Voltage" ?


----------



## svd (28. Oktober 2013)

Persönlich halte ich das Übertakten von Intel Prozessoren heutzutage für überbewertet. 
Das stammt noch aus einer Zeit, wo du einen günstigen (Einsteiger, Mittelklasse) Prozessor gekauft hast, um diesen dann durch Übertakten auf das Niveau einer High-End CPU zu bringen.

Aber heute? Im durchschnittlichen Spielerechner (ein Bildschirm, FullHD, 60Hz, kein 3D) liegen alle i5 und i7 Prozessoren ab 3Ghz praktisch auf dem selben Niveau. Die Unterschiede sind höchstens mess- aber nicht fühlbar.
So kann man, wenn man denn möchte, durchaus 100€ mehr (i7 anstatt i5) ausgeben, um drei fps mehr zu erhalten... oder für die 100€ eine stärkere Grafikkarte kaufen (zB GTX770 oder R9 280X anstatt Mittelklasse) und 15-20fps mehr haben...

Na gut, der Aufpreis zum K Prozessor und Z Mainboard ist jetzt nicht übermäßig hoch, sodass du dir die Option Übertakten für die Zukunft aufheben kannst...
selber würde ich auf's Übertakten pfeifen, einen Core i5-4570, ein ordentliches H87 Board und einen möglichst leisen CPU Kühler kaufen.


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

Grafikkarte wollt ich mir erst nächstes jahr holen alles nach und nach, Ram haben 1,5V. PAssen soweit die Komponenten dann zusammen? Möchte ja keine Leistung "verschenken"


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Nee, da passt alles. Board und CPU passen sowieso immer, was die Leistung angeht  und das RAM spielt wie gesagt keine Rolle. Vlt in speziellen Benchmarks ein bisschen messbar, aber das merkst Du nicht in Games.


Und mit dem Übertakten isses halt echt so, dass die Frage ist, was es bringt. 10% mehr Takt zB bringen ja nicht gleich 10% mehr Leistung in nem Spiel, weil die CPU ja nur EIN Teil im Ganzen ist.


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

ok gut, weil man imemr davon liest das die komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt sein müssen
das mitm übertakten is nur so falss ich es mal brauche, man weis ja nie was kommt, will in 2 jahren net wieder neuen prozessor kaufen müssen


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Sky117 schrieb:


> ok gut, weil man imemr davon liest das die komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt sein müssen


 Da geht es eher darum, dass es keinen Sinn macht, nen 400€-Prozessor mit ner 100€-Grafikkarte zu kombinieren oder ne CPU für nur 100€ mit ner 500€-Grafikkarte oder auch für nen ansonsten starken Gamer PC nur 4GB zu nehmen, oder wie bei manch einem Discounter-PC "riesige 16GB RAM", aber dann nur ne 100€-CPU plus 50€-Grafikkarte   




> das mitm übertakten is nur so falss ich es mal brauche, man weis ja nie was kommt, will in 2 jahren net wieder neuen prozessor kaufen müssen


 is halt die Frage, ob das was bringt. Mal angenommen, die CPU schafft in 2 Jahren bei einem bestimmten Spiel trotz Top-Grafikkarte nur noch 30-35 FPS. Dann taktest Du hoch um 20% (was sehr viel wäre), da hast du VIELLEICHT 10% mehr Leistung in nem Spiel - dann sind das immer noch nur 33-39 FPS...    aber es schadet natürlich auch nix, sich die Option offen zu halten.


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

okay wenn sonst nix dagegenspricht wirds wohl in der zusammenstellung sein zumal der preisliche unterschied zwischen übertaktet und nicht ja nicht wirklich hoch ist
was für einen kühler kann ich denn benutzen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Fürs Übertakten zB Alpenföhn Brocken oder Thermalright Macho HR-02.


----------



## Sky117 (28. Oktober 2013)

Okay dannmal danke für alles schau mir die kühler mal an, hab in ner rezession gelesen das der mitgelieferte Kühler nicht so toll sein soll


----------



## Sky117 (29. Oktober 2013)

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch, wenn ich ein Case wie dieses Aerocool X-Warrior PC-Gehäuse Devil rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör oder h Gehäuse CA-0300 RAPTOR Gamer Tower Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör oder Zalman Z11 Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör benötoge ich dann noch nen stärkeren cpu kühler wenn ich alle plätze belege?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

Was meinst Du mit "wenn ich alle Plätze belege" ? Du brauchst grundsätzlich am besten 2 Gehäuselüfter, die Gehäuse haben idr einen, oft auch selber schon 2 dabei. Dazu halt den CPU-Kühler für die CPU, die Grafikkarte hat auch nen Kühler und Lüfter. Mehr ist normalerweise nicht nötig, egal was Du für Laufwerke und Zusatzkarten in den PC einbaust.


----------



## Sky117 (29. Oktober 2013)

Dachte da an 4 Plätze für bessere Luftzirkulation


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

Sky117 schrieb:


> Dachte da an 4 Plätze für bessere Luftzirkulation



Wie "4 Plätze" ? Meinst Du 4 Lüfter? Das ist echt nicht nötig. Es kann sogar in der Summe schlechter sein, wenn man zu viele Lüfter nutzt, da die sich dann gegenseitig den Luftstrom zerstören. Alle Erfahrung hat gezeigt: vorne eher unten ein Lüfter, hinten eher oben einer - das reicht. Und moderne CPUs und Grafikkarten sind ohnehin auch keine Hitzemonster mehr wie es vlt bei mancher Hardware vor 5-6 Jahren noch war


----------



## Sky117 (29. Oktober 2013)

ah ok dann weis ich bescheid danke


----------



## Sky117 (2. November 2013)

Eine Frage habe ich noch,w as mir bedenken amcht ist das Netzteil ahbe mein altes hier: http://www.amazon.de/quiet-BN090-Sy...&qid=1383430521&sr=8-4&keywords=be+quiet+450w


reicht das aus oder mkönnte es da zu Problemen kommen? Dann würd ich mir auch noch ein enues kaufen bevor ich jetzt alles zusammenbaue


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2013)

Das Netzteil hat wohl nur einen PCIe-Stecker, aber das ist an sich gut genug - d.h. falls eine Grafikkarte 2 solche Stecker braucht, reicht ein Adapter. Der ist bei einigen Grafikkarten eh mit dabei. Welche willst du denn genau nehmen?


----------



## Sky117 (3. November 2013)

will meine alte nehmen, die Saphire Raedon HD7870 hab die mit dem Netzteil am alten Rechner betrieben


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2013)

Sky117 schrieb:


> will meine alte nehmen, die Saphire Raedon HD7870 hab die mit dem Netzteil am alten Rechner betrieben



Also, wenn die im alten Rechner mit dem Netzteil läuft, dann natürlich auch mit dem neuen, ist gar kein Problem.


----------



## Sky117 (3. November 2013)

Dachte halt wegen neuen Mainboard und neuen Prozessor


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2013)

Sky117 schrieb:


> Dachte halt wegen neuen Mainboard und neuen Prozessor



Die werden sicher nicht mehr, vermutlich sogar eher WENIGER brauchen als Dein altes AMD-Setting


----------



## Sky117 (3. November 2013)

Ah supi danke schön, dann weis ich jetzt alles was ich wissen muss, ihr seid echt klasse, solche Beratung wie hier findet man sonst niergends vor allem kostenlos  Lob muss ja auch mal angebracht werden


----------

